# TT MK3 Front seat separating, my repair.



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi guys, after my contact with Audi over the front seat separation fault I have decided to repair mine. Drivers seat first. I used...Araldite rapid epoxy resin, 2 ratchet straps, 4 pieces of wood with cloths to cover them. I covered the broken plastic bracket and the inside outer plastic cover with araldite then strapped it down using the cloth covered wood pieces as a pressure point without damaging the leather or plastic. Here are the pictures, the separated seat shown is the passenger one, I will see how the drivers seat repair performed lasts.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

commendable repair I must say, will this affect the air bag deployment do you know?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Pronto said:


> commendable repair I must say, will this affect the air bag deployment do you know?


 The side airbags appear to be in the door posts, not the seat. See airbag symbol on both front posts. When I looked at NCAP test you can see the side airbags deploying from the post trims above the window. If I am wrong then the video has me fooled.

See NCAP video.. https://www.euroncap.com/en/results/audi/tt/18453


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

merlin c said:


> Pronto said:
> 
> 
> > commendable repair I must say, will this affect the air bag deployment do you know?
> ...


The seats have airbags. The Audi authorised repair for this fault requires a new airbag unit with a modified fastener, that's why it costs so much if you have to pay.

If you've effectively glued the seat together you almost certainly have affected deployment. If you've fixed the clip then it'll be fine.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

phazer said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Pronto said:
> ...


Contacted Audi mechanic about your concerns and here is his reply...


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

merlin c said:


> Pronto said:
> 
> 
> > commendable repair I must say, will this affect the air bag deployment do you know?
> ...


The airbags in the door posts are the _head protection airbags_. 
The side protection ones are located in the backrest padding of the front seats, as described in the manual..


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Blade Runner said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Pronto said:
> ...


 So they are well below where I have glued. The side airbags audi says are for pelvis and rib protection


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Passengers seat now done. First pictures clearly shows broken bracket.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

merlin c said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > The seats have airbags. The Audi authorised repair for this fault requires a new airbag unit with a modified fastener, that's why it costs so much if you have to pay.
> ...


Fair enough, surprised they've put it in writing given the liability issues.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

phazer said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > phazer said:
> ...


 He says it's not an official repair, but from other posts it clearly does not effect side air bags as the repair is too high up.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Repaired passenger seat now.

Before...









After...


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

The amount of posts I keep seeing on these bloody seats lol As a future TTS owner this actually makes me wanna just buy a 2.0 S-Line Quattro just to have the normal half leather seats so I don't have to deal with this potentialy expensive item... would be ok if it was a suspension arm or something but a seat... arrgh. Tons of things to consider when I decided I wanted a TT quattro or TTS and all I keep worrying over is ...the seat thing :lol: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

AMT said:


> The amount of posts I keep seeing on these bloody seats lol As a future TTS owner this actually makes me wanna just buy a 2.0 S-Line Quattro just to have the normal half leather seats so I don't have to deal with this potentialy expensive item... would be ok if it was a suspension arm or something but a seat... arrgh. Tons of things to consider when I decided I wanted a TT quattro or TTS and all I keep worrying over is ...the seat thing :lol: [smiley=bomb.gif]


Yep, my sentiments exactly. Currently have '15 plate TT 2.0 in tango red which is superb in every respect with loads of extras and I love it, but and BIG but, can't stop looking at TTS's. This absolutely diabolical shit issue with seats is my ONLY real concern at present though.


----------



## Soadfold (Jun 1, 2020)

merlin c said:


> Repaired passenger seat now.
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 2
> ...


You have helped me out massively! I have just fixed mine with the same method. The seats have bothered me for so long... not anymore!


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Soadfold said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Repaired passenger seat now.
> ...


Glad I could help.


----------

